# stage 1 or 2 ??



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

from reading the last few days about w/m ive seen quite a few ppl post on here and other car branded forums that it IS possible to get away with a stage 1 kit that works off the boost alone because the time from going low psi to high is just a matter of milliseconds (making a stage 2 progressive work almost as an on/off switch)

so say i wanted to do a stage 1 would i just want to set the switch semi high (like 8-12psi) so that way it only kicks in when im 3/4 of full WOT? at most i may go k04 one day and id really like to save the $100 of getting a stage 1 over 2. also! if i tapped into the stock throttle pipe would their be any benefits later on to get a bsh pipe? or does the alky injection make up for it power wise?

vw mkv
stage 2 gonzo
intake/exhaust


----------

